# Benji's Journal



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Well, I've been a slack tart for the last month!! I aint been to the gym for 2 weeks and i've not eaten properly for the last month, as in going days without eating. 

So here goes i'm hoping making a journal will help me with the diet and training, unfortnally I now have to go to the gym on my own, So I probablly will skip sessions as i don't like doing anything on my own!

I think Im going to stick to the same workouthttp://www.musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=247 Just going to have to change some of the exercises to machines 

Im currently 9st1lb  and 6"0'


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi benj, like you i have been MIA for the last month or two my routine has fallen apart, but like the single minded self disciplined,bastard that i am, i am determined that all my hard work i have put in in the earlier part of the year, will not go to waste, i am on 1 day at a time for the next 2 weeks and this will slowly bring my diet back in to full swing and feeling better about myself again, then its time to take off but as i said the exercise will have to be started slowly as well otherwise it will all go down the pan again, but i WILL do it. I know you can sort it to benj you have made an impact on the forum and you know yourself that you are letting yourself down, if you dont we are all here to support everyone, and i think a support forum on the board would be a great addition, any thoughts guys please feel free to pick any holes you like.

Dave.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheers for the support Dave, it really did motivate me, seems that you've been going through a rougher time than me and if you can do it, theres no reason why I can't.

Going away to download festival this weekend, then I got exams as soon as I get back, as soon as all thats over, Im going to get back into the gym and the diet!


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

We're humans, not machine. Everyone has an off week (month  ) now and again.

Accept that you'll go off the rails now and again and don't beat yourself up over it.

Focus positive energy into getting back on track - good luck


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

I agree mutley, unfortunately as i have mild autism aspergers syndrome, my routine means more than some to me which in turn, seems to f**k me up, if it goes to pot, it's almost robotic not meaning to be rude but at times in my position its better to look at things from the machine point of view even though i am not.

Otherwise its excellent advice to stop going stale a break can work wonders. The only thing people must have is the drive motivation, and the sheer self discipline, to pick up where they left off, otherwise the results they gained with the hard work and blood sweat and tears will be lost.

Dave.


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Mate I totally agrre with you. I have hardly been training for about 3 weeks now - eating junk aswell. I just can not get motivated when it is sunny outside (I train in a traditional gym with lots of metal and no air con!)

I think I may have another month off and then start back properly.

Good luck to you though and keep this post updated!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

hey mark, it is hard but i am sticking to 1 day at a time, sounds very corny but it will work, of that i have no doubt, just wait till it starts pissing with rain then youll run like hell back to the gym. Ill keep you posted on how tings are going.

Dave.


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

Good Luck Benj

I will get my journal up and running sometime over the weekend


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

keep training hard benj

wheres that jounal sims? :lol:

myne will be up and running soon guys


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

keep meaning to put it up but bit busy this week, i got a wedding at the weekend so i will be blowing out there LOL

it will be started from monday i reckon as you probably wont like to see what i drink over the weekend!! :lol:

it will then be updated everyday or two providing people are appreciating it


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Good to see other are making journals!

got exams for the rest of this week, so im starting mine on monday!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Monday 14th June

Not been to the gym for about a month, Trained Chest, Shoulders and Triceps, didn't record any of my lifts, just getting back into the swing of things.

Diet was allright, eating more than usual.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi simzy, mate you are doing something that you dont really have to, so i am going to be the first one to say, that i appreciate the dedication that you are putting in and im sure all the other guys will do likewise.

Dave.


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

cheers dave

i will be putting yesterdays(monday) up tonight, i have recorded my training and diet


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Wednesday 16th

Been a slack tart, sacked the gym off this morning for a couple more hours sleep  Going to have to make it up tomorrow, diet was quite bad aswell, for my first week back after about a month of not eating sleeping or training properly its not too bad. just gotta get back into the routine of things!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

consistence benj.

the gains will come much quicker

when i feel really f**ked and cant be bothered to get up.

i drink a black strong coffee works everytime


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmmm, I dont like tea or coffee, I guess im going to have to buy some Red Bulls!!

Im defo going tomorrow morning! ....so I say now, i'll get a good diet going tomorrow aswell, then i'll be sorted!

Cheers for the support steve


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

You could try an ECA tablet and hour or two before you train, gives you real umph!

Do you train in the morning then? I hate morning lifting!!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Im like you mate, I hate morning lifting aswell, but I only got off peak times at my gym so sometimes im forced to train then!

Just been to the gym, didn't really record my lifts but this was my routine:

Deadlifts

Lat Pulldowns

Rows

Shrugs

DB Curls

Concetration Curls

Did deadlifts at 50KG as its my second time ever doing them, I don't think its too bad!

ECA? I think it might just be the caffine that gives you the Umph, but i might try it!!

Up to 9st 6lbs on the scales!


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

the ephedrine will get your heart racing aka more blood pumped through your body


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Cool i might have to try it, the difficult thing is getting hold of it!


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

you wont find any ephedra as its banned but the loophole in the market is that they can use the herb it is exracted from ma haung, this is what they are using now in these eca style fat strippers


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Not kept this updated, diets not been too bad, better than it was, because i wasn't eating anything, My lower back is still sore from thursday, im gonna wait for that to clear up till I go back to the gym, legs next!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Benj, chin up i know what you mean about the tea and coffee thing, uggh,cant stand them myself, what i do in the mornings training or not, is take an iso energy drink i bought from H&B, it has caffeine in it, but it comes in orange and lemon flavour, 1 scoop in 500ml water, and almost immediately your away, thing is though when its normally priced it's 5.50 ish but what to do is check when they have a better than half price sale and buy a load of them.

Dave.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Sounds good, might have to try it!

Just looked on the site 5.49 for 10 servings


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Trained legs today

Squats - 37.5 Kg 8 reps 

Leg Press - 97.5 Kg 10 Reps

Hamstring Curls - Can't remeber my lifts

Calf Raises - 50kg 10 Reps

Bit Dissapointed with my squats, I suppose is only my third time doing them but still compared to my leg press its a bit feeble!

Diets been sucking all week, being a slack tart!!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Chest, Shoulders, and Triceps today

DB Press

Flys

Shoulder Press

Front and side Lat raises - supersetted

Tricep Pushdowns

Tricep Extentions

First time doing DB Presses the weights were wobbling everywhere!! I could alSo tell how much stronger my right side was!!

Not too bad of a workout, and I can feel it now!

Diet wasn't too bad either!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

i dunno what it is but since ive started going to the gym once a day do 1 bodypart each day and eating fine and loads of carb and meat and bin takeing reflex instant mass i cant fee and sorta notice the differnce in these first 3 days LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

benj

the wobbling will go.

i found i wobbled when i first done em

ive heard its to do with building the stabaliser muscles.

i always find one side to be stronger than the other aswell.

u gotta watch this,as youll get one big pec :lol:


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

i prefer DB chest press to usual bench press


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Back, Biceps & Traps

Lat Pulldowns 10 x 30, 10 x 40, 9 x 45

Seated Row 10 x 40, 10 x 50, 6 x 57.5

Low Row 10 x 30, 10 x 37.5

DB Shrugs 20 x 10, 20 x 15, 13 x 17.5

DB Curls 10 x 7.5

Hammer Curls 10 x 7.5

Concentration Curls 6 x 20, 7 x 15

Wasn't too impressed with my workout today, Put a lower weight on lat pulldowns and really tried to pull the weight controlled and slowly to get a better burn!

Missed out Deadlifts as my Quads are still sore from wednesday :?

Its only early days, hopefully I'll get back to where I was! .....Soon!!

Diet

Missed Breakfast 

11.00 - Meat Pie & Iced Tea (College food sucks!)

12.00 - Bowl of Crunchy Nut Cornflakes

12.30 - Protein Shake & bowl of shredded Wheat

1.30 - Train

2.30 - Protein Shake & Glass of Orange Juice

3.00 - Cheese Sarnie & Pint of Milk

4.00 - Glass of Milk

6.00 - Milk shake, Bag of crisps, Chomp

8.00 - Pizza

11.00 - Glass of Milk

12.00 Glass of Milk & Protein shake


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Well.... I didn't go to the gym today as my college rung me up telling me I had to go to some higher education day :evil: Just as I was about to leave!!

Poor diet, was stuck in college all day! Not impressed!

Oh well, I had my first driving lesson this morning, was fun! can't wait for my next one!!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

I went AWOL again, Been working alot, not been to the gym since Monday 28th!

Started a new Routine today

Trained Chest and Arms

DB Press - 10x10kg, 2X 6x12.5kg

Flys (machine) - 10x50kg, 6x60kg, 5x60kg

Chest Press (machine) - 4x60kg, 5x55kg

DB Curls - 6x7.5kg, 5x10kg

EZ bar Curls on preacher bench 6x7.5kg+?Bar?

Dips (with 15kg assistance ) 10 9 7

Pushdowns 6x20kg, 5x25kg

Unfortunally with the dips you've got the option of 15kg+ assistance or nothing!

Felt good, its was kinda strange only using 6 reps!

Need to go get some protein!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Trained Back and Shoulders

Routine was

Chins

Lat Pulldowns

Rows

Shoulder Press

Upright Rows

kept on getting little pains in my shoulders! Bit worring!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi mate, could be a reaction to you not training for a bit. if it continues and gets worse see the doc, im sure you will be fine, keep it up mate, i am into my second week after an age, and hurting like hell but the pump is great at the end of it.

Dave.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hows the training coming?

Do you find all of of your lifts have dramaticly decreased?


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Trainings coming slowly but surely Benj, after the first session back, it felt the next morning as if i had only just started lifting for the first time, the weights i was lifting, well lets just say that i am nowhere near them just now, take another 2-3 weeks, before i get back to what i was doing, i had aches all over the place. Keep at it, its tough for the first little while but as soon as the body remembers what it has done and can do, it gets easier, stick with it i am sure you'll overcome this.

Dave.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

First time training legs for a while!

Squats - 10 x 20kg(bar), 10 x 30kg, 7 x 35kg

Lying leg curl - 10 x 20kg, 10 x 30kg, 8 x 35kg

Calf Raises - 20 x 20kg, 15 x 30, 10 x 40kg


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Chest And Triceps today

Im using a + or - to say how my lifts compared to the last weeks workout

DB Press - 10 x 7.5kg, 10 x 12.5kg, 9 x 12.5kg +

Flys - Can't remeber weight or reps

Dips - 10 x -20kg (assistance) 10 x -15, 9 x -15 +

Tricep Extentions - 10 x 25kg, 5 x 25kg (new execise)

Tricep Pushdowns - 2 x 25kg, 4 x 20kg - (my triceps were knackered)

Felt good today, gonna try the 15kg DB's for Presses next week!

Been Monitoring my diet closely aswell, trying to keep it strict, not going to bad im up to 9st 12lbs!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Back Biceps and Traps

Assisted Chins

Seated Row

Low Rows

Shrugs

DB Curls

Concentration Curls

Didn't record my lifts, I really should, but my workout felt really good!

Started taking a new shake today, per days servings its got:

10g Creatine

7g L - Glutamine

3g HMB

25g Maltodextrin

20g Whey Protine Concentrate

20g Dextrose

15g Calcium Cassinate

Taking ZMA before bed aswel, I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2004)

you at 10 stone yet benj?

and hows the driving going mate,


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

The weight varies but i'm around 9st 12lbs so should be up to the 10st mark in the next week or so 

The drivings coming on pretty well, had quite a few lessons now, and im getting quite confident, hopefully going to do my theory pretty soon, so I can book my practical!

You moved house didn't you steve, Did it disrupt your diet and training much? Hows it coming along anyway?

Just a quick training question, I'm training my shoulders with my legs, should I train traps with shoulders or on back day?? What ya recon ppl?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2004)

i do upright rows on back day,

and strugs on shoulder day,which i done today,

try it with both and see which feels best,

thats good to here your gaining strength and muscle mate,

2lb a week is good,

do u get the results same day on the theaory test now?

moving house was so stressful,didnt eat ****all for about a week,

had too much to do,loads of decorating,had to carry the washing machine down the stairs by myself, ouch lol

lost half a stone in weight,but anyway,

ive got a massive garden and am training at home,got a good setup,so will be creating a page to show everyone,

had first row of many today,moaning about the techno while i was training :evil:

i shpould really get my journal up to date


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Glad to see I'm gaining again, went through a rough phase a couple of months ago, split up with the missus I was depressed and couldn't eat properly for a about a month, but I got over that, Im back at the gym now, lifting and eating more than ever!!

Thats what I'm aiming for about 2lbs a week, trying to bulk upto 11st before I go back to college, which is about 5/6 weeks ish, so I think im setting my goals a bit high, but its better than too low!

I recon you should get that 1/2 stone back pretty quick, it should just be water loss! Yeah get some pics of your gym, and your new house up!

You the neighbour from hell then steve?

Yeah you get the results for your theory on the day you take it, so you know then and there if you've passed or not, its booked for next tuesday, so best get some revison in! Its like college all over!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

hello benj,

thats good to here your gaining

im gaining it back slowly,weighed in at 15 stone 10 lbs today,so 2lb a weeks my goal aswell.

i left the revision on my theory till last minute and guess what i

failed

:lol:

passed 2nd time though

you could call me the neighbour from hell, :shock:

i was like a mad man,she called me ignorant cos i didnt here her,

that was it i flipped,i must have swore at her 50 times in a minute,

i only have the music on for 1hour while i train,

no pleasing some people 

good luck with the test


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

lol!

good luck with the gaining!

....well i personally wouldn't call you the neighbour from hell, i'd come round and see if I could train with ya!

I best be doing some driving revision, its the hazard perception im more worried about


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Legs & Shoulders

Squats - 10 x 20kg(bar), 10 x 30kg, 6 x 40kg +

SLDL - 10 x 30kg, 10 x 35kg, 10 x 40kg

Calf Press - Didn't record lifts

DB Shoulder Press - 10 x 7.5kg, 10 x 10kg, 9 x 10kg

Squats seem to be improving, although the 6 reps with 40 were a bit sloppy

And the Stiff legged Deadlifts, dunno where it was where I read it was the best exercises for hamstrings but I have to agree!

All in all the work out felt quite good, and I was knackered to hell after it!

Also I ordered some M1T, I know its going against the advise of you guys, but I'm just gonna take it carefully, got some 6 oxo for PCT and gonna take some milk thistle during cycle aswell, Im nearly 18, it could be worse :?


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Chest and Triceps

DB Press - 10 x 10kg, 7 x 15kg, 10 x 15kg, 10 x 10kg (drop set) +

DB Flys - 10 x 7.5kg, 10 x 10kg

Dips - 10 x -15kg(assistance), 7, 6 +

Skull Crushers - 10 x 15kg, 10 x 15kg, 4 x 20kg

Tricep Pushdowns -

With Angled bar - 9 x 20kg =

With Rope - 4 x 15kg, 10 x 10kg

Happy with this workout all my lifts were up, and did body weight dips, no assistance! Very impressed!! 

Im putting it down to the creatine!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Back, Traps & Biceps

Never seem to train my back very well so today I just played around with some new exercises this is what I did

Assisted Pull ups

Lat Pulldowns

Single arm DB Rows

Bentover DB Rows

Bentover BB Rows

Seated Shrugs

DB Curls

EZ bar curls, on preacher bench

Dont like the pullups, never did, just gonna go back to the pulldowns maybe try em again when I dont need assistance!

Felt my back working with the BB rows gonna do that again next week! Might record my lifts so i have something to work against!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Just a quick update

Im pretty much 10st now 

Passed my driving theory! WooHoo!

Started taking M1T, I was advised not too, but they were just calling my name, I know I shouldn't but ...Oh well... On to the fourth day now been taking 10mg a day can't say I notice any difference yet, but its early days!


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

congrats on the theory test mate


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Benj,

I'm not going to say you shouldn't be taking them - That is up to you.

I found that I notice all the difference in the second week of my cycle, then I stopped for 2 weeks (very reccomended) I can't wait to start again in 5 days time!

Good luck with the cycle, hope you have got pct inhand incase you need it - I haven't yet.

Make sure you eat twice as much as normal and drink lots of shakes aswell.

Good luck!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh for F**ks Sake! I just lost all my post!!

Guess I'll have to rewrite what I was saying

I do know I shouldn't be taking pro hormones and I do read and apreshate peoples support and advise, i'm not ignoring what you said, I just decided I would still take them, even with the risks!



> Good luck with the cycle, hope you have got pct inhand incase you need it - I haven't yet.





> congrats on the theory test mate


Cheers guys!

I got 6 oxo for PCT, it aint the best but getting hold of novla would be quite hard! Its better than nothing Eh?



> I found that I notice all the difference in the second week of my cycle, then I stopped for 2 weeks (very reccomended) I can't wait to start again in 5 days time!


Why is it recomended to take the break? do you take PCT in the two week break?



> Make sure you eat twice as much as normal and drink lots of shakes aswell


 :? Diets not been too good, not bad in all respects, just not as good as i think it could be!

Felt really lethargic after work today, fell asleep on the couch for an hour!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Legs Again

Squats - 10 x 20kg, 10 x 40kg, 6 x 42.5kg +

SLDL - 10 x 20kg, 10 x 45kg, 9 x 47.5kg +

Calf Raises - 10 x 40kg, 15 x 40kg, 9 x 50kg

Well all my lifts were up so im pleased about that! Didnt think they would be that good as I didnt get much sleep and I had been working for 6 hours!

Pretty chuffed! Hope chest is good tomorrow!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

lol Tomorrow :?

Tuesday - Chest and Triceps

Machine Bench Press - (after warm up sets) 7 x 65kg, 6 x 65kg, 4 x 65kg

DB Press - 9 x 15kg, 6 x 15kg =

Dips - 7, 6, 6 +

Skull Crushers - 10 x 15kg, 7 x 20kg, 6 x 20kg =

Tricep Pushdowns - 6 x 25kg, 5 x 25, 3 x 25kg, 4 x 20kg, 6 x 15kg (Drop sets) +

Not too bad!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Back and Biceps

Lat Pulldowns - 10 x 35kg, 10 x 50kg, 5 x 57.5kg, 3 x 57.5kg

Deadlifts - 10 x 20kg, 10 x 40kg, 10 x 50kg, 9 x 50kg

Bent over Rows - 10 x 25kg, 10 x 25kg, 10 x 30kg

DB curls - 5 x 10kg, 4 x 10kg, 7 x 7.5

BB curls - 8 x 15kg

Was hot today, after deadlifts I was sweating bad! Not too bad, felt groggy and I had a headache tho!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Congratulations benj,on both counts, hitting the 10st thats an excellent landmark, all those ups and downs they pay off in the end, and also well done on the driving theory test, i am lucky i didnt have to sit one i passed my driving test so long ago can hardly remember, anyhow well done again mate.

Dave.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheers Dave!

I've passed my theory but it still doesn't mean I can drive, i'm auful, I forget to indicate and check my mirrors!

Yeah I'm pretty chuffed getting to 10st, its quite a landmark for me, like you were saying, next goal is to get to 11st before september 6th, but I think thats slightly unlikely! Maybe 10 1/2, I'm also trying to get my big lifts up, Deadlifts, Squats, DB Press, Dips and Rows. 80kg Deadlifts! Here we come!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Took a week off training M1T and sticking to the diet, Im back again now!

Trained Legs & Biceps today

Squats - 10 x 20kg, 10 x 20g, 9 x 45kg, 3 x 45kg, 1 x 45kg

SLDL - 10 x 20kg, 10 x 40kg, 10 x 45kg

Leg Curls - 10 x 40kg 9 x 40kg

Rotary Calf machine - 15 x 67.5kg, 15 x 75kg 11 x 75kg

EZ Bar Curls - 10 x 10kg(+bar), 10 x 10kg(+bar), 7 x 15kg(+bar), 5 x 15kg(+bar)

Good workout, Weight up on squats again!   Im liking this!

Anyone know the weight of a standard olympic EZ bar?


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Chest and Triceps

DB Press - 10 x 7.5kg, 10 x 7.5kg, 10 x 15kg, 9 x 15kg, 4 x 15kg

Dips - 10, 10, 5

Cable Crossovers - first time doing these didn't like them, didnt record lifts

Skull Crushers - 10 x 10kg(+bar), ??????? forget other lifts ????

Close grip DB Presses ????

Tricep Pushdowns ????

Im now drinking a H&B whey shake....and I forgot how vile it really is!


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

lol, I've been a slack tart!

It's time I got this journal back up and running!

Starting a bulker next week, I've been slowly increasing the meals and calories this week aswell as going to the gym again, so hopefully all being well i'll start packing on mass again soon!

Trained legs on friday

Squats - 10x20kg x2, 9x40kg, 3x42.5kg

Leg Press - 10x90kg x 2

Seated Leg Curl - 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 10x50kg

Calf Raise - 15x30kg, 9x40kg, 7x45kg

I've Started noting all my lifts in a text message on my phone, saves having to take a peice of paper and a pen round the gym with me!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

good one benjj

i,ve just started my one again,

i,m doing it weekly this time, abit easier than doing it daily. 

you running any supps at the moment?


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

At the moment im taking a shake with creatine in it, but i've only got 14 days supply left!

Im a bit skint ATM so im just going to stick with lots of eating and traning heavy!

I've been reading your journal, some good lifts you got there!

Im going to update mine each time I train, then at the end of everyweek just to say how things are going with the diet etc. and how much weight i've put on.


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Sunday 24th October - Bulking Day 1

Current Weight - 140lbs

Target Weight - 154lbs

Time Left - 8 Weeks

Chest, Tricep and Abs Workout

Incline DB Press - 10x10kg, 10x12.5kg (warm up)

Bench Press - 10x40kg, 6x42.5kg

Dips - 9 7 4

Machine Flys - 5x60kg

Skull Crushers - 10x10kg(+Bar), 6x10kg(+Bar), 5x10kg(+Bar)

"Perfect" Ab Machine - 12x-10kg, 12x-7.5kg, 6x-5kg

Workout was quite good, made better by united winning 2 nil! 

Anyone know the weight of a standard olymipc EZ bar?


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Back, Shoulders, and Traps

Chins(37.5kg assistance) - 8, 6, 5, 3

Lat pulldowns - 4x50kg, 8x40kg

Bentover Rows - 10x30kg(sloppy), 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 7x30kg

Deadlifts - 5x62.5kg, 4x65kg, 4x65kg

DB Shrugs - 20x17.5kg, 7x22.5kg

Then I managed to drop a dumbell on my phone and smash the screen :shock: did a couple of exercises for my shoulders but left shortly after beacuse I was a little pissed off!


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Leg Workout

Squats - 10x20kg x 2, 7x42.5kg, 8x42.5kg

Leg Press (narrow stance) - 10x97.5kg

Leg Press (wide stance) - 10x97.5kg

Lying leg curl - 10x30kg, 6x35kg*, 8x35kg

Calf raise - 20x30kg, 15x40kg, 12x45kg

*Started getting cramping pains in my hamstrings at this point!

Quite a good workout, all lifts were up, Im happy!


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok been really bad this week, I for one can't get up in the mornings so miss breakfast and i have college all day an there is s**t food there so i miss all them meals aswell, i need to get something sorted out, A good MRP and some packed lunches I think! ...Oh and more sleep! as if 9 hours aint enough!! :evil:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

9 hours mate, your lucky the most i get is about 5 hours solid.

thats it mate, get up a little earlier and make that food, :lol:

are you able to eat in your classes at college?


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Im going to have to get something sorted out, I just can't get up in the mornings, I could sleep for england, You'd think 9 was enough!

5 hours sleep....I'd look dead everyday if i only had that much!

I can't eat in the lessons unfortunally, but I get short 15 min breaks during lessons, so I can get something down me then!


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Disaster! Brused both my legs and cut one of them, had to get a stitch and a load of paper ones, its wrapped in a bandage now and I cant shower for a week!! 

So im calling the bulker off for a while, till I can train properly!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

what did you do man?


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

interesting story...my superviser at work left his keys in the cash office so he couldn't get in there so I climbed through the roof, fell off the safe and rammed my shins into the safe door! Nasty!


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

...well I recon i'll be able to train properly next week if I leave my leg workout till the end of the week, so I've ordered some reflex instant mass for college. As well im currently reading a book called power eating, so im getting some good ideas on what to eat and stuff, so all being well, i'll be back on track next week! And better than ever.

Also I made up a new routine in my bordem, its a back to basics routine

Chest, Shoulders & Triceps

Incline DB Press

Dips

Shoulder Press

Front, Side and Rear raises Supersetted

Skull Crushers

Back, Traps & Biceps

Chins

Deadlifts

Bent over Rows

Shrugs

Barbell Curls

Quads, Hamstrings & Calves

Squats

Leg Press

SLDL (Stiff Legged Deadlifts)

Leg Curls

Calf Raises

Thats it, Im going to increase the sets and lower the reps so possibly a 5x5 routine but im not 100% at the moment tho!

I just can't wait to start!!


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Started new workout today, as well as a new bulker!

Chest, Shoulders & Triceps

DB Press - 10x10kg x 2 (warm up) 15kg - 7x 5x, 6x, 3x, 2x,

Dips - 10, 6, 4, 5, 1

Shoulder Press - 20kg - 10x, 6x, 6x, 5x, 3x

Front, Side and Rear raises Supersetted - 6kg - 8 4 5, 5kg - 10 8 10

Skull Crushers - 10kg(+bar) 8x 5x 6x 4x 3x


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Did chest again to make my workout fit on the days I wanna train, started bulking again, hopefully nothing gets in the way this time *fingers crossed*

Didn't like the 5 set idea!

Chest, Shoulders & Triceps

DB Press - 10x10kg (Warm up) 15kg - 9x, 6x, 8x +

Dips - 9 8 7 +

Shoulder Press - 20kg - 10x, 6x, 6x =

Side Raises (superset) 5kg - 8 8 8, 6 6 10 -

skull crushers - 12.5 - 10x, 5x +

Quite happy, kinda jumped into that workout a bit early tho, my shoulders were still slightly sore and it shows, everything else was up!


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Legs

Squats 20kg x 10 (warm up) 45kg - x10, x5, x4

SLDL - 40kg - x10, x10

Leg Press - 105kg - x10, x9

Leg Curls - 35kg - x9, x6, x6

Calf Raise - 30kg x 20, 45kg - x11, x7

Most lifts up so I cant complain


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Back, Traps & Biceps

Chins(Assisted) - 37.5kg x9, 30kg x3, 37.5 x4

Lat Pulldowns - 40kg x10, 45kg x8

Deadlifts - 40kg x6, 65kg x5 x5 *

Bentover Rows - 25kg x10 x10, 30kg x9

Shrugs 20kg(per DB) x10, x10, x9

DB Curls - ????

*Lower back was still sore from SLDL, so I took the lifts easy. However good they are for the hamstrings im taking the SLDL out of my routine so I can concentrate on Standard Deadlifts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

i never find stiff legged deadlifts actually make my hamstrings grow, maybe i done them wrong. i just found it felt like they were just stretching the muscle....


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Yeah I think that sometimes, just about the stretching, but the next day my glutes and Hamstrings are allways sore, so I feel they work them well.

I also get pains from Hamstring curls :?


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Chest, Shoulders & Triceps

DB Press - 10kg x10 x10 (warm up) 17.5kg x5, 15kg x4

Dips - 8 7 5

Bench Press - 40kg x8

Shoulder Press - 25kg x4 x4, 20kg x7

Superset side raises - 5kg - 10 10 10

Tricep Pushdowns - 20kg x10, 25kg x8 Drop sets(25kg x4, 20kg x3, 15kg x6)

Got reps with the 17.5's Yay!!


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Legs

Squats - 20kg x10(x2) (warm up) 47.5 x5, x6, x5

Leg Press - 112.5kg x10, x10

Seated Leg Curl - 40kg x10, 50kg x10, 57.5kg x7

Lying leg curl - 30kg x 7

Calf Raise - 50kg x 10, x16, 57.5kg x12


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Back

Chins(Assisted) -37.5kg x6 x8

Deadlifts - 40kg x8 67.5kg x5(pains in trap) x4(pains in lower abs)

Cut the workout short, was one of those days, chins were poor, deadlifts were painfull! All in all not very good!

Oh well! Chest on friday, lets hope that goes well!


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Trained Chest, Shoulders and Triceps on Saturday and Legs Today

Chest, Shoulders & Triceps

Machine Flys :? 45kg x10x2, 75kgx3, 67.5x4

DB Press - 15kg x10, x6, x8

Chest Press ?? Got harrased by some man on how to train ??

Shoulder Press 20kg x4, x6, x4

Tricep Pushdowns - 30kg x3, 20kg x11 25kgx5

Legs

Squats - 20kg x20x2, 47.5kg x10, 50kg x5, 52.5kg x3

Seated Leg Curls - 40kg x10, 50kg x10 65kg x6

Leg Press - 112.5kg x5, 105kg x2 :?

Seated Calf - 52.5kg x10, 67.5kg x20, 82.5kg x14, 90kg x12


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

wat u weighing now mate u stil increasing bcoz u dont seem to be training that much. Not having a dig or anything just wondering :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah have you gained much benji


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm training 3 times a week, well...apart from last week where I missed one session.

Not been Bothering watching my weight, just been focusing on getting to the gym increasing my lifts.

Diet hasn't really been spot on recently, gonna get something written out this weekend and stick to it!

Let you know how I get on on here!

Cheers for the replys, nice to know people are looking at this.


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Back & Biceps

2 mins rowing machine (Warm up)

Chins(assisted) - 37.5kg x6 30kg x0 (1 negitive rep) :evil: Getting pissed of with these not going up!

Lat Pulldowns - 40kg x8, 45kg x8, 50kg x5

Deadlift - 40kg x6 x6, 60kg x6, 67.5kg x4 (lost grip) x6, 70kg x4

Db Rows - 15kg x10 Left and right x2, 17.5kg right x7 left x6

Cable Row -30kg x10, x10, 37.5kg x5

Shrugs - 20kg(per DB) x9 x9 x7

Curls - 20kg x2, 15kg x7 Bottom Half x7 Top Half, 15kg x 5


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Chest, Shoulders & Triceps

DB Press - 10kg x10x2, 17.5kg x6, x5, x4

Flys(machine) - 67.5kg x5, 60kg x6

Dips - 8 7 7

Chest Press - 50kg x10

DB Press - 7.5kg x10, 10kg x3 (sloppy) 7.5kg x7

Superset Lat raise - 5kg x 8 8 8, x 8 8 8

Skull Crushers - 12.5kg(+bar) x10, 15kg(+bar) x5, 12.5kg x7

Tricep Pushdowns - ?? :?

Workout followed by - 50g Dextrose, 5g Creatine, 5g L - Glutamine

20 Mins later - 30g Whey in water


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Legs

Pre workout - half serving of reflex instant mass - 25g carbs, 25g protein

- 1g Guranna extract, 5g Taurine (for energy)

Squats - 20kg x10x2, 50kgx10, 52.5kgx5, 55kgx3 

Seated Leg Curls - 30kgx15, 45kgx10, 57.5kgx8, (ajusted position on seat) 57.5kg x8 No pains!! 

Leg Press - 105kg x15, x9

Leg curl - 30kgx10, 35kgx7

Seated Calf - 52.5kgx20, 75kgx16, 97.5kgx7

Post workout - 50g dextrose, 5g creatine, 5g L - Glutamine

- 30g Whey in water

- (30 mins after) Half serving of instant mass, 2 nectarines

Workout was intence, Loved it!! 

Squats Keep going up!!

Also up to 10st 5lbs!


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Ooops!

Last workout was Back and Bi's on 17th december

not too bad, to lazy to write it up, i'll write that and the workout i'm going to do now, up when i return from the gym!!


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Got exams next week, need to do loadsa revision, not training for a week!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

good that ure revisin mate i never skipped the gym wen i revised thou its too important to me i just got up early went gym then revised all day and i never did too badly exam wise. Put ure revision first but dont skip the gym 2 important plus that wil be 2 workouts in 1 month by the end of them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

are the beauty of me not doing A levels at college i dont hve ot take any exames lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

oh good luck with ure exams btw i have 1 tomo at 9 a midsessional in property law should be fun


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Jesus, I've been slack!!

Well...anyway, trained Back + Biceps on wednesday, and Chest, Shoulders + Triceps on friday, Still quite sore now!!

Didn't write down the workout on wednesday, I remember 70kg Deadlifts tho.

This is Fridays:

Chest, Shoulders, & Triceps

DB Press - 10kg x10, 12.5kg x10, 15kg x8, 17.5kg x4

Decline Press (Just for fun) - 40kg x10

Machine Flys - 52.5kg x10, 60kg x4

Dips 7 6 3

Shoulder Press - 20kg x8, x6, x4

Side Raises - 6kg x10, x8

Tricep Pushdowns - 25kg x8, x3, x3

Also I've got no excuses not to workout anymore, no more exams for a while and I also now have full time membership at my gym!

Been Eating ok too.

Weight is around 10st 4lbs


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Not happy with myself ATM, Bad workout today, not eating properly, and I can't get up in the mornings, im always knackered look like s**t and don't get a proper breakfast, it doesn't matter how much sleep I get.

But anyway got my driving test tomorrow, so if I pass it'll be easyer to get to the gym!! 

NEED TO EAT!!

Leg workout

Squats - 20kg x10x2, 40kg x10, 47.5kg x4

Leg Press - 105kg x10x2

Leg Curl - 40kg x10, 50 x6, x7

Rotary Calf - 75kg x16, 90kg x10, 82.5 x11


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Went the gym yesterday and started a bulker all being well, i should stick to it this time!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

did you pass?


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

lol no! I've failed twice now!  

Got my third booked for the 16th march!

Trained Chest, Shoulders and Triceps today!

Just getting used to going back to the gym ATM, Hoping my shoulder aint going to give me grief tomorrow it was training chest last time that made it f**k up, also kinda hurt my knee, im sure the powers that be dont want me to train! lol!

Supplements im currently taking

Morning

5g Creatine

5g L - Glutamine

500mg Vit C

2 desicated liver tabs

1 multi vit

1 Milk thistle tab

Pre Workout

3g Taurine

1g Guranna

Post Workout

50g Dextrose

5g Creatine

5g L - Glutamine

1 Desicated liver tab

500mg Vit C

Afternoon

5g Creatine

Night

5g Creatine

5g L - Glutamine

1 Desicated liver Tab

1 Milk Thistle Tab

I got far too many supps so im trying to use them up!


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Yep shoulders hurtin again! Oh well, just going to tkae it easy everything else can be good and hard!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Stopped training again, there is something wrong with my shoulder I don't wanna make it worse so I think im going to go see a physio.


----------

